
New Hillary Clinton emails about Iraq released - 3eto
https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/?q=iraq|baghdad|basra|mosoul&mfrom=&mto=&title=&notitle=&date_from=&date_to=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult
======
panarky
Here's an email that outlines the administration's argument against Wikileaks.

[https://wikileaks.org/clinton-
emails/emailid/29253](https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/29253)

    
    
      Whistleblowing is when someone reveals an act of official wrongdoing,
      and because it is official wrongdoing we assume that it's in the
      public interest to know about this and hold the culprits accountable.
    
      Instead what WL is exposing, by and large, is a vast number
      of official acts of rightdoing — diplomats engaged often with
      partners from other governments or civil society...
    
      ...accomplishing good objectives demands the kind of cooperative
      engagement that confidential relations permit, and so, while we
      can and should maintain a general commitment to transparency,
      we also can and should recognize that a responsible government
      that is to be held accountable for delivering benefits for its
      people, will sometimes need to work in confidence in order to
      do so.
    
      Whistleblowing exposes misconduct that runs counter to the interests
      of citizens. Wikileaks undermines good conduct on behalf of citizens.

~~~
dd9990
Nothing surprising, although "rightdoing" sounds like it's straight out of
1984. Of course any administration is going to say all its actions are good.
Things are bad, like spying on your citizens or negotiating away their rights,
when other countries (who are not your allies and sharing data/trading with
you) do it.

------
nchelluri
If you clear the search box and re-run the search you'll get the full result
set, with 30,322 emails.

> On March 16, 2016 WikiLeaks launched a searchable archive for 30,322 emails
> & email attachments sent to and from Hillary Clinton's private email server
> while she was Secretary of State.

Unless I'm missing something and 1258 were added today?

~~~
3eto
yes. 1258 were added today.

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/749927529457352704](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/749927529457352704)

------
3eto
Just to clarify as the title got edited out. The 1258 emails were released
today.

------
xbmcuser
Are these released by the state department or are they leaks if they are leaks
then Clinton can't say that it didn't do any harm to the US.

------
whamlastxmas
According to reddit these emails are not new. I am not sure myself.

